# Plugging a Drill Hole? + Tank Leak Problem?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I recently got a tank that has a drill hole and was suppose to be leak free for dirt cheap. Of course its not leak free after filling up the tank and seeing water literally spray out from the bottom. 

My 2 questions are 1. How do I plug that drill hole? and 2. How do I go about fixing the leak? Are there places that can professionally do it?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Byronicle said:


> I recently got a tank that has a drill hole and was suppose to be leak free for dirt cheap. Of course its not leak free after filling up the tank and seeing water literally spray out from the bottom.
> 
> My 2 questions are 1. How do I plug that drill hole? and 2. How do I go about fixing the leak? Are there places that can professionally do it?


How big is your tank. The labour invovled probably cost more than your tank.
Where is the leak, if it's from the seams, then the best method is to strip everything and re-silicon the tank.
The cheap option is to just add more silicon to the edge, but from my experience, it's a temp job. I'll leak again.
If the leak is from the hole, it's a easy fix. Most of these patches is just silicon a piece glass right over the hole. You'll need to scrap it out and re-silicon the glass over the hole again. Make sure you clean the glass before you do your silicon. It's the difference between lasting 10+ years or leaking again 2 years later.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

What it sounds like is your bulkhead has failed MOPS has them for about $6-$11 you will also need a plug to close up the bulkhead

bulkhead s
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/bulkheads-c-1_4_55.html
Plugs
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/plugs-c-1_4_360.html


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> How big is your tank. The labour invovled probably cost more than your tank.
> Where is the leak, if it's from the seams, then the best method is to strip everything and re-silicon the tank.
> The cheap option is to just add more silicon to the edge, but from my experience, it's a temp job. I'll leak again.
> If the leak is from the hole, it's a easy fix. Most of these patches is just silicon a piece glass right over the hole. You'll need to scrap it out and re-silicon the glass over the hole again. Make sure you clean the glass before you do your silicon. It's the difference between lasting 10+ years or leaking again 2 years later.


yeah the leak is definitely at the seams (the back of the tank, in the bottom)

how would i go about stripping down everything?



phomaniac said:


> What it sounds like is your bulkhead has failed MOPS has them for about $6-$11 you will also need a plug to close up the bulkhead
> 
> bulkhead s
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/bulkheads-c-1_4_55.html
> ...


i think i rather get a bulkhead just in case i decide to add a pump.

i need the bulkhead that fits 1 3/4'' hole, which plug would i purchase from them?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Byronicle said:


> ...how would i go about stripping down everything?
> ...


I've never actually strip and seal a tank before. I was kind of hoping someone with experience can cut in.
But I've seen post of some one stiping and tank and re-seal before though.
- You basically use a scraper/utility knife to cut and scrap all the old silicon out. This will leave you with 5 pieces of glass.
- Clean the edges.
- then resilicon the glass again. There is a trick to the re-sealing. That's where I come up short. How much silicon spacing should you leave between the glass and where to start first? The four sides, then the bottom? and what do you need to hold them together?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You didn't mention the tank size.

As was mentioned, the work involved is likely more expensive than buying a new tank. 

To do it yourself, and properly....

Razor blades to scrape out all the silicone. Piano wire to seperate the panes of glass. Acid of some sort (meriatic) to clean the glass, then reassemble using proper silicone.

The glass needs to be clean of all silicone, and residue. Silicone doesn't stick to silicone. 

Having said that, I have done fast jobs on smaller tanks in the past. Razor out all the silicone on the inside of the tank. Wipe the reside with the acide. Rinse, wash the tank. Let it dry. Redo the silicone on the inside. Go with a larger bead than what was originally there. The tank I did was only a frag tank, and wasn't around for long. Just needed it to last a few months.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

In this case since the leak seems substantial, once the silicone is stripped out, a good inspection is warranted where the leak is. If the area of the leak is large or the glass can be moved, a dismantling of the tank might be necessary. However, that is not usually the case and once the silicone is removed completely new silicone can be applied. When I am absolutely sure I have removed all the silicone, I get a new blade and go over it again. This is a good time also to thoroughly clean the tank. Prior to applying the silicone, wipe the seams down with acetone or alcohol. This is to insure there are no skin oils on the glass which could impede the adhesion of the silicone. A dry run of how you are going to apply the silicone is a good idea. I do the bottom first and the sides last. You can rotate the tank to make it easier to apply. If the tank is large, a helper would be handy to help rotate the tank. If you are new to applying caulking, you can practise on a a cardboard box using any cheap caulk. You want to apply it tightly into the joint so you don't get air pockets; the bead doesn't need to be huge. Once you have it all in it needs to be smoothed; you can use a plastic spoon or a finger, although if using a finger a nitrile glove on the hand would be an advantage. 
To me tank repair is very worthwhile, regardless of tank size. It is not technically difficult although it can be a bit tedious. As well the more you do the better you will get at it. Most of my tanks were leakers when I acquired them. Rona and Home Hardware both have house brand silicone (for windows and doors)that is aquarium safe and cheaper than the GE I. Home Hardware sells a 3 pack for $10.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the responses. i forgot, the tank is approx. 40 gallons


----------

